

Paypal.com down - ciscoriordan
http://twitter.com/#!/search/paypal

======
cryptoz
Anonymous planned this with much discussion and arguing in IRC. Some wanted to
attack secure.authorize.net, others paypal. I don't know how Anon works,
power-structure-wise, but somehow the Ops chose paypal and it's done. This
group is insane. They argue a lot, but they have the power to take down pretty
much anybody on the web. I think the paypal attack is limited (officially) to
30 minutes, but since Anon is somewhat of a disorganized group it might last
much longer.

~~~
steveklabnik
> I don't know how Anon works, power-structure-wise,

It doesn't, really. People decide who to follow. Think of it more like a
flashmob than an organization. Some people just start talking loud, and as
long as they're reasonable, people follow. If they're not, nobody pays
attention.

------
moxiemk1
Though the website may be down, purchases aren't being affected. I just bought
something using paypal 2mins ago.

Cousin comments indicate that it may be http vs https, which is at least
confirmed in my browser: <https://paypal.com> loads while <http://paypal.com>
doesn't (and with the www included in both)

EDIT: Perhaps this wasn't worthy of an upvote, but I'm having trouble finding
inflammatory/offtopic/bad logic to give it a downvote. I'd welcome some
discussion, though

------
calebgilbert
I've gotta say that I'm mostly sitting this one out as far my personal time
and/or emotional investment, but gotta r-e-s-p-e-c-t for any group that can
get it together enough to ddos visa, mc, and paypal in one day. :)

------
hartror
http is down but https is still up, so payments still work.

<https://www.paypal.com>

~~~
Semiapies
It's even lamer.

<http://www.paypal.com> redirects over to https. It's only <http://paypal.com>
that's not coming up.

~~~
jared314
Why didn't they go after the actual payment processing access points? That
seems like the better target.

~~~
tzs
Probably because they don't have the capacity. Think about the traffic the
actual payment processing sites get from ordinary use.

------
cosmicray
PayPal was functioning for me about an hour ago. I was doing some ancillary
stuff (generating postage) and it worked ok.

------
plainOldText
this is what I love about the internet. The fact that is not centralised and
disruptions happen on all sides of the camp. Hopefully it will remain this way
though seeing more mutual respect would be nice also. A consequence of us
getting along better. :)

